# General > The Literature Network >  SHORT STORY

## wayaatli

I am trying to find the title of a story that involves a playroom which has the means of transporting you to a very real place. The children in the story kill their parents by tricking them into going ito a pride of lions in Africa. I believe the story was a Ray Bradburry.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## swschow

Your right and I think it was called The Veldt. Hope I helped.

----------


## swschow

http://www.veddma.com/veddma/Veldt.htm

----------

